
Leaders in tech don’t want to be held accountable - shainvs
https://twitter.com/samueljgorman/status/1268428973953826816
======
Nextgrid
I agree with the title of this submission (and there are plenty of examples)
but _this_ particular example is very bad in my opinion. He replied with a
trollish comment and got blocked.

It's a 800k followers account too so the amount of noise they get is high and
chances are the account is managed by multiple people or even automated tools.

